# Best carp bait/and where?



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

Fairly new here, no need to post much since most of my questions have been answer. But what is another good bait besides corn,or have any recipes to make my own bait. Me and my buddy have been fishing for carp/cats on the Cuyahoga river Cleveland/Brecksville/Tinkers Creek area for the past few years and some ponds such as judge, but where else is there a hot spot to catch carp around here my friend hasn't caught one and its his dream to grab one this year! So any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Normmouth (Sep 25, 2007)

This site has some good info on basic boilie recipes http://fishforcarp.com/


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

I've had success using wheaty balls too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Prepared Tiger Nuts on a hair rig.

http://www.scorpiontackle.com/prepared-tiger-nuts-p-53.html

or

http://www.scorpiontackle.com/tiger-nuts-session-p-54.html

I think you get more buying them vacuum packed vs. in the jar. You just unpack them and put them in your own jar, covering them with sugar water. A few days in the sun and you're good to go. Use the little ones to bait the area, bigger ones go on your rig.

Nothing goes for Tiger Nuts except carp, but it's my best producing bait for them. I catch on boilies too, but half of the fish are catfish. Turtles like to try to bite boilies too.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

We catch carp on frosted mini-shredded wheat over @ mentor lagoons. they suck on the frosting so when it looks like you are getting a bite you can't set the hook. You have to wait till they suck the hook in then the line will start moving and then you can set the hook.


----------

